# Fuse size for Marshall JTM45?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm at work so I don't have my amp nearby, but I was wondering if anyone knew whether the JTM45 took 20mm or 32mm (1 & 1/4") fuses? I need to pick some up and wanted to do it today.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I'm at work so I don't have my amp nearby, but I was wondering if anyone knew whether the JTM45 took 20mm or 32mm (1 & 1/4") fuses? I need to pick some up and wanted to do it today.


If anyone else cares, they're 20mm and The Source carries them. I got a 2-pack of .5ma and 3.15ma slow-blos for $11.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's good to know. I was going to suggest the old tin-foil trick.

kqoct


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> That's good to know. I was going to suggest the old tin-foil trick.
> 
> kqoct


I was only confused because I saw a fuse replacement kit on eBay that had the 20mm ones, but according to another website, it said 32mm. But yeah, long story short, problem solved.


----------

